# Need help please



## Pletenk (May 23, 2007)

Anyone know the name of this piece (attached)?

I recorded this sample in a car, so the quality is not too good.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

That is the second movement from Mozart's famous string serenade "Eine kleine Nachtmusik":

_Serenade No. 13 for strings in G major ("Eine kleine Nachtmusik"), K. 525 _

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Kleine-Nachtmusik-Karajan-Berlin/dp/B000001GDE


----------

